
NYZO verifier setup instead of classic mining - Galeonis
I&#x27;ve done a little research on Nyzo and this looks good to me. Now I want to try to setup some of these verifiers because I missed the chance few years ago to get in mining, the main reason is that I&#x27;m not so tech savy guy. This looks pretty easy and much more reasonable than expected. Calculation is also very attractive. What are your thoughts on this gals and guys? Thanks
======
zaccaz
Yeah, I've stumbled upon this project while digging through Github as well. It
looks promising but it has yet to be seen if it's as robust (ddos) as it
claims to be. None the less, I have some nodes running.

~~~
Galeonis
That is great to hear. On their Discord I found out that around 10-13 Nyzo is
possible to achieve with single verifier. Do you know any details on this? I
see that Nyzo price also go up now.

~~~
zaccaz
Depending on calculations cost of entry is more than 300 USD right now. (11000
nodes are waiting to participate) With a B/E for new nodes of 10 months
considering the reward you've mentioned. Not so great but there has been more
than enough development going on for the price to follow suit. I don't really
care for short term fluctuations subject to illiquidity and irrationality.

~~~
Galeonis
As I see you undoubtedly believe in this project and that gives me more
confidence to do something about it. One more thing, what are best practices
on renting VPS, which service providers are appropriate besides Hetzner from
that video (best price/performance correlation)? Thank you for detailed
answer.

~~~
zaccaz
I'm currently running some at Vultr and BuyVM. You should hedge your sentinels
on different providers as a standard procedure as well.

------
Galeonis
Also, I found this video that explains procedure...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-lFl83XHo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2-lFl83XHo)

